# Should Investment Q's be allowed in Project Threads?



## mc (Jul 30, 2004)

thread starting is great, the issue though is ; how active does that thread remains once started. we have threads out there that haven't seen a single post in upddates in prolly months. meanwhile most active threads are MH and TT - i'd say that's for a reason ; whether we are willing to recognize that reason objectively or not , it's a dffrnt story.

i've been here from the start along other senior members when this space was visited by only handful of enthusiasts. btw then&now the difference is quite noticable participation-wise, and by all means - i don't want to come across as if the work done by enthusiasts here since then ; is not appreciate it - n the contrary - it is very much so. i've said it bfr, gettin info of dxb or your investment, thousands of miles away with just a click of a button is awesome, but n the other hand - the majority of members too are trying hard to contribute in any way they can to these threads, whether it is by info finding, news sources or exchange of ideas. this is always a two-way street. can not be claimed as one regardless.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

majority of the investors contribute nothing but information about their apartments, floor plans, window sizes, balcony sizes, price per sq ft and other investment nonsense that no one really cares about unless you have bought in that tower/project as well.. tell me what is the difference then between ssc and dubaipropertyforum.com ?

Only a handful investor members take interest in dubai's projects and contribute to the forum with useful information and pictures rather than discussing the contract

Look at JBR and Wind Towers threads... I can count at least 10 forumers who actively participate in those threads but have NEVER EVER contributed anything to ssc and have never posted any comments on any other project threads..

I'm sorry but that's a little selfish considering the time and energy spent by true skyscraper and Dubai enthusiasts taking pictures and posting news and information...


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

BTW.. the poll results are really starting to piss me off.. have a look at the forumers who have voted yes.. I am not even familiar with at least 10 of them! Why do I get the feeling that many observers only registered to vote yes..

Also have a look at the forumers who voted no... majority are the real contributors to the forum and the reason why our forum is what it is today


----------



## hulhay (Jul 6, 2006)

Krazy said:


> BTW.. the poll results are really starting to piss me off.. have a look at the forumers who have voted yes.. I am not even familiar with at least 10 of them! Why do I get the feeling that many observers only registered to vote yes..
> 
> Also have a look at the forumers who voted no... majority are the real contributors to the forum and the reason why our forum is what it is today





Bush said:


> "It is the policy of the United States to seek and support the growth of democratic movements and institutions in every nation and culture, with the ultimate goal of ending tyranny in our world,"


shall i tall Bush that you don't tolerate democracy? is it necessary for him to send you a GI that will take care of your ass and rape it a GI that will have the mission to bring democracy and freedom to your big ass


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ ASSHOLE


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

If we only count forumers who contribute the No's win comfortably.

anyhow, i think this should be more up to Jan. its his webserver which is clogged up by this carp. [fish fish fish]


----------



## thedubailife (Nov 19, 2005)

Krazy not all of them are new quite a few in there like NazUK, Imre, Raaga, AlMillion, Alt-Tab, Dubai_Steve, as well as others. I counted about 14 names which i did not recongnise but the rest i have either seen in the Majlis or on a construction thread.

But i think dubai is right the more stuff you nhave going on the more load the server will have to take so it's upto the owner really and if his objective was for it to be for fans of skyscrappers not investors then he's the man.


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

^^ In that case it would be better to ban football and car discussions on this forum as these seem to take up most of the server load.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ they are part of the sky majilis, and football will be over after the WC and car discussion has two posts a day, the photos are not hosted on SSC servers.

anyway this is not the point.

look at the torch thread.. what is this.

Altin i agree with u, this is shitty at the moment.
i am rather pissed it, does not work like that any longer...


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

I say lets just do what the senior members think.... if there should be no investment q's... then lets follow it or leave... I myself contribute to the investment questions a lot, and dont have a problem moving that conversation elsewhere... lol i just like to be reassured sometimes when im doing something... however if people are getting annoyed by it... I am all for banning investment q's... or simply move them to PM for the poeple who like them...

...


----------



## azimo (Jun 18, 2005)

ragga, what about senior members in favor of investment questions. why poll result should be ignored.


http://www.sumo.or.jp/eng/


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

ragga u r not at all meant by these issues since u r pretty much contributing to the forum's porpose with new information/releases, photos etc.

u r able to keep the investment talk in the respective threads or in pms, while others are NOT!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

azimo said:


> ... why poll result should be ignored.


Becouse this is a privately held forum and the owners decide what can be discussed in here. Since real estate and investments have nothing to do with the architecture and construction, discussion on those topics are against the theme of these forum.

This is not against investors, rather about hijacking enthusiastic architectural and construction threads intoo money making platform of real estate and investments.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

Altind... dubai is all about money making anyways.. everyone here is money HUNGRY some even to a negative way... either way you guys make the decision whether to ban it or allow it.. fine w/ me... im still here... haha ...

by the way check the arabian heights thread...


----------



## azimo (Jun 18, 2005)

AltinD said:


> Becouse this is a privately held forum and the owners decide what can be discussed in here. Since real estate and investments have nothing to do with the architecture and construction, discussion on those topics are against the theme of these forum.
> 
> This is not against investors, rather about hijacking enthusiastic architectural and construction threads intoo money making platform of real estate and investments.


For me is not important if you let investor in or not, I stay in sidelines because i don't have anything to offer for example pics or whatever and take this chance to thank you all for doing it. just for kicks. SSC owners have not said as far as i know anywhere in SSC that this kind of talks (investment) are not permited. there is talk about cars, politics, sport, some threads have even subthreads about gay rights, i know this is off topic but just to prove my point. so seems that owners haven't said or posted anything in this thread to taking one side or othar. 

ok us with low posts are brushed aside, it's ok, it's a little insulting to tell the truth but no problem, but senior members voting yes should have a saying. more than few names have big credibility in me eyes at least here, they don't have as many posts as few do but that doesn't mean they are not adding value to conversations. at least give them some respect they voted for a reason. as i said don't care much, anyting goes. my view only. 

i read your last phrase somewhere. nice caption.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ point is, this "other talk" happens in dedicated threads and forums (sky majilis in UAE section) but not in the tower forums.

we have a dedicated investors thread, but some people refuse to use it for some reason.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Here's what I think. Because there'll always be newbes who come in and say something like "hello, I've bought an apartment in x tower, any others here?" there's no way of completely moving all investment talk. A few questions here and there should be OK, aswell newbes who ask these sort of things should have their questions answered rather than being told to stfu since they wouldn't know about this rule. Once a conversation about prices, balcony sizes start to develop it should be moved to the investment talk section and the people should be told.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ agree


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ Also agree.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

I agree, or any deep investment stuff should be taken to PM --- I've been pretty decent with THAT at least, (ie. leaving heavy investment stuff to pm)... also another thing I think..

Advertising on this forum is bloody annoying as well, and I admit when I had just started foruming here, I was a culprit.. but I realized how annoying it was with the torch thread and other things...

any views?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ i don't see the BIG problem in advertising, it is an issue but not out of control.


Malec, i agree but from what i have done and seen i would say newbies have always been directed to other threads, been given a proper answer etc.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

I think anyone who stays with this forum long enough matures with it, and you generally adopt the accepted ethos, be it investment friendly or otherwise. I think new ppl come with investment issues coz their purchases maybe very fresh and they may not know the format of this forum. But given time, everyone (but the idiots who just don't wana play ball) adopts the general trend that the skyscrapers themselves take precedence over investments in them.


----------



## koukla (May 25, 2006)

I did vote "yes". And that's because out of the two options given, that one was fairer and less categoristic. However, I would say it's more of a vote for "yes, in moderation".

Now although this is getting quite amusing. For one, it's funny starting a poll and then not being happy if the results are not to one's liking. "It's a democracy as long as you do what we tell you."

Don't know about other "unknown" people but I have personally kept an eye on this forum for a while now because I have to have an idea about the upcoming projects in UAE due to the kind of my work. And no, I am not in real estate/property/construction or anything similar.


----------



## Gorilla (Jun 9, 2005)

As an ex election advisor to Robert Mugabe I can help here. If you add the number of posts for the two groups the NO camp wins outright.

So the No camp has it. PERIOD!

Krazy maybe you should lock the poll before the result changes and you didn't like the changed result then although we can probably come up with a new scheme such as length of time as a member. 

:cheers:


----------



## mc (Jul 30, 2004)

doubting the integrity of members whether new or senior, simply cause poll is going against one's excpecations is honestly not fair. 
40 against 17. this is self-explanatory. 
poll is being handled according to the famous saying 'the power of the vote rests with those who count them rather the ones who cast it'. don't think owners of ssc would approve of such practices.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I count at least 5 BANNED members who voted yes.. many of those accounts belong to our dear friend Ben Burj.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ even more interesting, it can be clearly seen that the people who voted 'yes' came for their investment reason, a topic which has never existed here before they actually registered, and the people who voted 'no' are those who came because they were interested in this forum's actual topics, architecture, urban planning and skyscrapers.

there is actually no point in this poll.

and i am not saying this because i voted for the loosing part, it could have been foreseen this was to happen.

There are more investors here than skyscraper enthusiasts so what would u expect?


----------



## mc (Jul 30, 2004)

i would expect fairness really - you do a poll and you respect it basically, it is not rocket science to figure it out. maybe you got 5 accounts under one ip rightly banned- what about the remaining 35. just doesn't add up. claiming it as "your call which way poll should go regardless of result" cause unfortunately for un investors, MODS happened to be on enthus courtyard besides openly Bias - is not justified. Jan or any administrator should step in and make the call. and honestly this was never about two separate threads or a merged one, could care less. this is about you guys trying to decide for everyone else here based on I have the post count so it is my call regardless of rest.. I'd say (with only one member exception here), quality versus quantity - wins hands down.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

I CANNOT BELIEVE FOR 1 SECOND THAT YOU GUYS ARE SAT HERE DEBATING THE "PROBLEM" OF INVESTMENT RELATED DISCUSSIONS IN THIS FORUM...WHEN IT IS BLINDINGLY CLEAR THAT THE REAL PROBLEM IS THE PROPOSTEROUS EASE AT WHICH ONE SINGLE INDIVIDUAL CAN HIJACK A FORUM SUCH AS THIS AND CLEARLY DISRUPT ITS NATURAL PROGRESSION... IT BEGGARS BELIEF!!!

IS ANYTHING REAL BEING DONE TO COMBAT THIS? BLOCKING IP ADDRESS, BANNING ANNONYMOUS IP ADDRESSES, etc???

MODERATORS/OWNER - PLS DO SOMETHING ABOUT THIS NOW BEFORE IT'S EGO EXPLODES OVER OUR COMPUTER SCREENS.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

^^ Yes but it isn't easy trying to delete 500 posts a day. Hekeeps getting banned but then comes back again, even ip banning isn't working.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes, i can understand that Malec. But maybe we need a thread to gather ideas to combat this nuisance, one which is on a level infinitely higher than "that" of investment discussions.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I've caught up with him now but since I can't get to the place where you ban I can't do anything except wait for someone else to do it. Until then I'll have to keep deleting his posts.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I give up. None of the admins are around and I can't keep deleting his posts all night.


----------



## invest (Jul 11, 2006)

malec said:


> I give up. None of the admins are around and I can't keep deleting his posts all night.


it is easy i can by clicking on your profile see which thread/subforum/task you are doing and it is enough for me to change the subforum based on your profile information


----------



## invest (Jul 11, 2006)

malec said:


> I've caught up with him now but since I can't get to the place where you ban I can't do anything except wait for someone else to do it. Until then I'll have to keep deleting his posts.



mmmm whazz up krazy does not trust you to give you the right to bann forumers? :hahaha:


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

jesus tittyfucking christ, I finally was able to ban the fuckface. He'll be back in a few minutes probably


----------



## capitalist (Jul 11, 2006)

malec said:


> jesus tittyfucking christ, I finally was able to ban the fuckface. He'll be back in a few minutes probably


you were only able to brig me which mean that in a 2 weeks time i would be able to use back the same profile.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ Yes, but doesn't your Joint NASA/US Military/FBI-Alien-mutation experiment results conclude in 2 weeks? I hope to see the results on the Discovery Channel, when hopefully, they will finally allow cameras into your Area-51 psychiatric facility.


----------



## koukla (May 25, 2006)

Jeez. Can't believe you all have so much trouble just because of a single ****.

There is no need to tell me how complicated and difficult it is though because I used to be the head moderator on www.sogamed.com and they have about the same level of traffic in an hour as you get in a day.

If he keeps creating new accounts and there is no way to ban his IP for whatever reason, investigating the option of aproving the accounts before people can post could be one of the many attempts of solution.

And for the sake of people who take this forum far too seriously for their own good, close this poll already and save them some nerves.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

mc said:


> i would expect fairness really - you do a poll and you respect it basically, it is not rocket science to figure it out. maybe you got 5 accounts under one ip rightly banned- what about the remaining 35. just doesn't add up. claiming it as "your call which way poll should go regardless of result" cause unfortunately for un investors, MODS happened to be on enthus courtyard besides openly Bias - is not justified. Jan or any administrator should step in and make the call. and honestly this was never about two separate threads or a merged one, could care less. this is about you guys trying to decide for everyone else here based on I have the post count so it is my call regardless of rest.. I'd say (with only one member exception here), quality versus quantity - wins hands down.


^^ i don't even get what u r trying to say...


----------

